

Fireworks filmed with a drone - kentlyons
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI

======
frankydp
Gotta love Big Sky theory.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_sky_theory](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_sky_theory)

------
billconan
so beautiful, thank you for sharing this!

